# My Android



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks slick


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Share your screen shots. See what people got going on

Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZX


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Lock screen is sick. Love the blue glow with the greyed out tint in the back. Pretty slick for v1.0. Thanks th3ory

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

